# Italy after Brexit



## foggie (Jul 9, 2016)

So I was in Abruzzo back in May and seriously thought of coming back to live this springtime (2020)

Now it is looking like the UK will become a third country outside of the EU in January 2020 how do the local british immigrants see the prospects of living, working and staying in Italy?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Well I'm not British but you mention working. Even before unless you had a skill in high demand that would have been difficult.

If you need to work sort that out before hand.


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

What sort of work did you have in mind? Labour regulation is pretty rigid in Italy and I expect that you would need an offer of employment in advance, like @NickZ says. 

Assuming there is an agreed rather than no-deal Brexit (which is looking much more likely) then there will be a transition period until at least the end of 2020, maybe longer, before the new immigration rules come into effect. Brits with a certificate of residency before then should continue to have right of abode in Italy, but to have that you need to be resident, ie own or lease a property. 

Here's a checklist. https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-italy


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I was just thinking about the general difficulty of anyone getting a job. At least one paying a livable wage.


----------



## foggie (Jul 9, 2016)

Troz said:


> Here's a checklist. https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-italy


Thanks for that Troz, very informative


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I know quite a few in Abruzzo and all but two do *not* work/have retired there.


----------



## foggie (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks peeps for your responses.

My question was rather general and really an enquiry about mood if you get my drift. I work internationally on engineering projects so have no problem with income, I would not seek static local work.

So it looks from what's been said that a property and residence would be the first action if I want to obtain a foothold in Europe in the current climate.

I am looking at other options still but I am sure I will have more questions after some reading.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You need a legal residence. You don't need a property. Renting an apartment is good enough. Even a tiny studio apartment at €300 a month. Just need a rental contract.


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

Good luck. Everything is possible in Italy with patience and resilience.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

... and first off look at the tax situation. Good luck whereever you end up.


----------



## foggie (Jul 9, 2016)

Good point Geordie,

Skyping with a colleague this morning who has been an e-resident in Estonia for a couple of years. He has now bought an apartment just west of Tallin as they have a very simple non onorous tax system. That would be too cold for me though, I need to be further south  

I definately need to look at pros and cons before I jump as you suggest. Do you know if there's a 183 day rule in Italy for residents?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes there is. No it won't help you if you're thinking staying outside the country. You would need to be registered for residence and all the days registered count. Even if you're outside the country.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Not too sure that's correct Nick, this is the DTC between the UK and Italy. However it is the rate of tax in Italy that would be a concern. The rates are shown here....


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

> (1) For the purposes of this Convention, the term "resident of a Contracting State" means
> any person who, under the laws of that State, is liable to taxation therein by reason of his
> domicile, residence, place of management or any other criterion of a similar nature


Italian tax code defines residence

1) Resident (Aka registered in the Anagrafe) 
2) Domicile
3) Centre of interest

If any of those three tests are met for more than half a year (AKA 183 days) you're tax resident in Italy.

Now the tax treaty only comes into play if the OP is also tax resident in the UK.


----------



## foggie (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes, I read that as well.

My situation is a little odd as I pay myself a rate below the UK tax threshhold as pocket money and live entirely on expenses. Example: 3 months on Antwerp refinery project, living in aparthotel all costs charged to my micro company UK.

My vehicle is a Transit Custom dayvan (surf wagon) registered to company so running costs not personally to me.

I pay 19% corp tax on anything I can't spend at end of each year although I prefer to take time out so not much to pay.

If I can navigate the DT rule UK/Italy that would be good so I need to look how to plan so as to not trip myself up later on.


----------



## foggie (Jul 9, 2016)

NickZ said:


> Now the tax treaty only comes into play if the OP is also tax resident in the UK.


Is that ref to the DT Nick?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

foggie said:


> Is that ref to the DT Nick?


Yes


----------



## foggie (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi everybody, hope you had a great Christmas 

Looking at the drivers licence situation it looks like during the 2020 transition getting an Italian DL means the surrender of my UK DL (one per EU 28)

How does it work with non-EU licences? Do you sit the test? Asking because I also have a non-EU licence.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Think it depend on where...


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Non EU depends on which license. Some I think can be exchanged others you're back at step one. Theory test and road test.

Go to your local driving school and ask. Or go here and check the list

Il Club ACI - Exchanging your foreign drviving licence


----------

